# Bad Day just gets worse.



## EmtTravis (Aug 24, 2010)

So today has been a really :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty day.  So I have this appointment with a urologist today because of a issue.  He wants a ultrasound of my testicles so it gets done.  He wants a urine culture and urinalysis so that gets done.  Set up a appointment for next tuesday to discuss what is going on.  Get a phone call while out watering my husky.  Its the specialists nurse.  Tells me that I have testicular cancer and want to do the surgery tomorrow.  This really blows.  GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh.  And to top it all off I don't have any insurance so have to pay out of pocket.  Someone just wanna shoot me and get this over with?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 24, 2010)

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## KY_EMT (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this...I'll be praying for you. Message me if you need someone to talk to


----------



## firetender (Aug 24, 2010)

Tough break...

maybe Lucky Break.

This is about your healing and you are not powerless in it.

Good Fortune.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry to hear that,  wish you a speedy recovery!  I have worked in the insurance field for awhile & can give you some advice insurance wise if your interested... PM me


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 24, 2010)

One reason this sucks so bad is it cuts my chances of having kids by 50%.  I lost my mom to cancer in 07 and im glad that mine isn't the *worst* kind even though any kind of cancer is bad.


----------



## sbp7993 (Aug 24, 2010)

May your mother rest in peace. I am so sorry to hear this. I truly wish you the best.


----------



## MylesC (Aug 25, 2010)

Man thats rough.
Those are never words youwant to hear.
My aunt has been through cancer twice in fact I drove her last week for a couple more benine tumors to be removed. My grandma (83, and same side) is doing chemo now and is improving.
If she can do it so can you.
Be strong brother, im prayers are with you.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks everyone.  i've been trying to fall asleep for the past 2 hours and it just aint happening lol.  another half hr and I cant eat or drink anything.  cotton mouth here i come


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 25, 2010)

what options are there if any besides being tubed?  i've never been through surgery and not that far into my medical career so I dont know


----------



## socalmedic (Aug 25, 2010)

I doubt they will intubate you for scrotum surgry. there are many options other than endotracheal intubation, LMA is popular. it is whatever the anesthesiologist wants to use, but i would think that for testicular cancer they would use more local anesthesia rather than sedating you. 

maby one of out OR members can shed some light on us?


----------



## firecoins (Aug 25, 2010)

I have been intubated for surgery.  It isn't a big deal.  As mentioned, I doubt intubation will be used.  

That sucks man.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got home from the hospital.  They did put me to sleep and intubated me.  I am in some pain but am doing good.  I think they had a student do my ET tube bc my lip is cut and so is my bottom gum but hey how are we supposed to learn right lol.  I will find out tue exactly what the tumor was.  They are pretty sure its cancerous and if it is for sure I will have to undergo more tests to make sure it hasn't spread but they believe we caught it in time.  All I can say is women and men alike please please get yourselves checked out on a regular basis.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

So its monday and I cant sleep.  I havent really been able to sleep since I had my surgery.  This :censored::censored::censored::censored: hurts lol.  They have me on 2 750mg's of vicodin every 4 hours but the pain is still horrible.  I'm swollen and bruised *which is to be expected* but owie lol.  Im not normally one to complain about pain believe me but what would another option be for a pain med to get?  I see my specialist in the morning.  Also could i be taking some kind of anti inflammatory to help with the swelling?


----------



## rescue99 (Aug 31, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> So its monday and I cant sleep.  I havent really been able to sleep since I had my surgery.  This :censored::censored::censored::censored: hurts lol.  They have me on 2 750mg's of vicodin every 4 hours but the pain is still horrible.  I'm swollen and bruised *which is to be expected* but owie lol.  Im not normally one to complain about pain believe me but what would another option be for a pain med to get?  I see my specialist in the morning.  Also could i be taking some kind of anti inflammatory to help with the swelling?



Toradol works best for the kind of pain you're having. My better half had TCa in 1995 and experienced no real pain using it. If you need someone to talk with, please feel free. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't take any anti inflammatories after my breast surgery, but I did drink a lot of lemon tea.  It would start to flush fluids out of my body within 20 minutes of drinking it. It was recomended by a dietician.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

rescue99 said:


> Toradol works best for the kind of pain you're having. My better half had TCa in 1995 and experienced no real pain using it. If you need someone to talk with, please feel free. Hope you have a speedy recovery.



Thank you and I appreciate it.  I will find out tomorrow exactly what kind of germ cells the tumor was and If I will have to undergo chemo and radiation.  I'm not a big fan of taking any kind of pills and normally just deal with the pain but not getting any sleep is wearing me down.  I know no cancer is a good cancer but I can say that I atleast got the one that is easy to cure and deal with.  I just hope all of this doesn't interfere with my career.  I have already taken a week off from both of my part time gigs without pay and yea it blows and with all this swelling and such I'm sure the specialist is going to require me to be off even longer.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> I didn't take any anti inflammatories after my breast surgery, but I did drink a lot of lemon tea.  It would start to flush fluids out of my body within 20 minutes of drinking it. It was recomended by a dietician.



I drink alot of lemon tea as it is lol.  I wont drink tea unless it either comes with it already in it *canned nestea or bottoled lipton* or a wedge of lemon.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 31, 2010)

This is actually just lemon...

Half a lemon squeezed in a cup with warm water and sweetened with a natural sweetener so says the dietician who is anti splenda and all that jazz...I used stevia on days I was watching my sugar intake.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

I will have to try that.  I have maybe got 7 hours of sleep since Wednesday.  I would rather be at work because I'd get more sleep lol


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2010)

EmtTravis: you might be one of the people that lack the enzyme necessary to convert the oxycodone in the vicodin to a usable form. When that happens, the only pain relief you'll get is from the acetaminophen. Hopefully you'll find something that does work for the pain. Also, see if frozen veggie bags (cryotherapy) is indicated for post-op scrotal pain. If it is, it may also help with the swelling. As to the swelling/pain and trying to find another agent (like an NSAID), you should consult your specialist tomorrow to ensure that it's not going to be an issue with any other pain med you're going to be taking or any other medication you might be on. While NSAIDs can work well at reducing inflammation, they may still cause problems. It would be best to ask first... It's possible that you could be given an Rx that's higher than the OTC dosage.

Hope you find restful sleep tonight.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> EmtTravis: you might be one of the people that lack the enzyme necessary to convert the oxycodone in the vicodin to a usable form. When that happens, the only pain relief you'll get is from the acetaminophen. Hopefully you'll find something that does work for the pain. Also, see if frozen veggie bags (cryotherapy) is indicated for post-op scrotal pain. If it is, it may also help with the swelling. As to the swelling/pain and trying to find another agent (like an NSAID), you should consult your specialist tomorrow to ensure that it's not going to be an issue with any other pain med you're going to be taking or any other medication you might be on. While NSAIDs can work well at reducing inflammation, they may still cause problems. It would be best to ask first... It's possible that you could be given an Rx that's higher than the OTC dosage.
> 
> Hope you find restful sleep tonight.



I have been using an ice pack since the recovery room in the hospital and it does help with the pain and I've tried finding ways to keep the ice bag in place while im asleep but it always shifts and falls away.  I never thought that ice would feel so good in this particular area of my body but man it does lol.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 31, 2010)

Maybe you should get a strap on for the ice?  Sorry. It was just too easy to go there. LOL

What about small pillows  between your legs to provide support?  Not that I know anything about athletic gear but could a cup offer compression and support like a sports bra does for women?   I hope you find some relief. Oxycodone always knocked mw out cold so it worked well for me postoperative. Feel better soon.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Maybe you should get a strap on for the ice?  Sorry. It was just too easy to go there. LOL
> 
> What about small pillows  between your legs to provide support?  Not that I know anything about athletic gear but could a cup offer compression and support like a sports bra does for women?   I hope you find some relief. Oxycodone always knocked mw out cold so it worked well for me postoperative. Feel better soon.



I've been wearing a jock strap since I got out of surgery and it does work for support.


----------



## Sassafras (Aug 31, 2010)

Did you ever get to sleep?


----------



## Akulahawk (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, good. at least we know the ice is working for you... when you can use it. Don't forget to ask your provider about whether or not an NSAID would be appropriate for you at this point, and whether or not you can change out your narcotic analgesic for one that might work better. Some people just don't get any effect from the stuff you were given (vicodin).


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Aug 31, 2010)

I hope they caught it early man, wish you the best of luck and a speedy recovery.


----------



## firetender (Aug 31, 2010)

For sudden swelling, use skateboard!

But, really, I wish you a smooth recovery.


----------



## EmtTravis (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey everyone thanks for all your support I really appreciate it.  I had my DR apt this morning.  They didnt have the results of the tests that were ran on the tumor.  They want me to go ahead have a CT of my kidneys and chest on Thursday.  I asked him about a different med that I could take and he said to try and take a ibuprofen along with a vicodin and see if that helps.  If the ibuprofen doesn't help then he said he would prescribe me torodol.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 31, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Hey everyone thanks for all your support I really appreciate it.  I had my DR apt this morning.  They didnt have the results of the tests that were ran on the tumor.  They want me to go ahead have a CT of my kidneys and chest on Thursday.  I asked him about a different med that I could take and he said to try and take a ibuprofen along with a vicodin and see if that helps.  If the ibuprofen doesn't help then he said he would prescribe me torodol.



He wants to be sure you really aren't faking before he prescribes the good stuff, because you know most people don't feel any pain after having a testicle cut out  

Good luck on your recovery!


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 1, 2010)

It's good that you're OK to take ibuprofen. That stuff works well in combating inflammation. It'll hammer your kidneys after a while if you get dehydrated though. Take the doses at the times and at the dose the MD prescribed or suggested. Oh, and don't forget to let the surgical site thaw for a while after using the ice... if that area gets too cold, you could end up with frostbite on your other bits. That'd be another injury you want to avoid as it'll lengthen your recovery time.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 2, 2010)

well I go for my CT scan tomorrow blah.  The ibuprofen/vicodin mix seems to be working for the pain but i have swollen to what would be about 3 times the normal size if I still had a testicle there.  I tried calling my specialist today and they said his nurse would give me a call back but I never got a call.  I may try and stop by either before or after my CT tomorrow.


----------



## himynameismj (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Travis,

I'm an EMT-B out of NJ. I'm sorry to hear what you're going through. How's the financial aspect of things looking for you? I'm sure if you're struggling, some of the men and woman on this site would be willing to coordinate some sort of fundraiser to help you out? At least I'd be willing to try and help if I can. Let me know what's going on. I'd like to help.

+ Mike Kempton (EMT-B / Paramedic Student)


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 5, 2010)

Well as of right now i've been off almost 2 weeks but that was to be expected.  Have a Dr appointment on tuesday to find out the results of my CT scan and the results of the tests that they ran on the tumor.  Not sure how long I'll be out of work but such is life lol.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 5, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Well as of right now i've been off almost 2 weeks but that was to be expected.  Have a Dr appointment on tuesday to find out the results of my CT scan and the results of the tests that they ran on the tumor.  Not sure how long I'll be out of work but such is life lol.



Travis, you may not be off as long as you think..hope so anyway. Lets hope chemo isn't in the plan. The following is how radiation went; for one person anyway. I can give several similar stories however, only one had TCa.

My better half was back to full duty in 4 weeks following surgery (arnica ia a wonderful remedy) and never missed a beat during radiation treatments. He took silicia religiously before, during and after radiation treatment which started 6+ weeks after surgery. He already has excellent diet habits but, we added a (diary free) fiber and protien shake, B12, B-50, A, E, C. Their plan was to make him eat some goofy refined diet. No way was that going to work for a greek who eats vegies and salads twice a day! He tossd their so-called diet ideas and stayed with his own, cutting out 2 things...any dark soda (Pepsi) and anything hot. Funny, he still won't drink dark soda, hmmm. 

Although hubby got tired (counts dipped) by the last week, he still wanted to work. I can only assume that kept his mind off stressful thoughts more than being at home would. His cancer team did a great job of supporting him. One (radiation onc) couldn't bring himself to believe homeopathics have any use....but he couldn't explain how burns / side effects were completely avoided. By the end, the Onc could only shake his head and say, "whatever". 

So, it is our experience that; Arnica helps the body heal itself, Silicia prevented the usualy burns, Nux prevented any nausea and he kept his diet...those were key. Hope you have the same good luck...be well.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 5, 2010)

Bromeline is supposed to help with post op swelling as well.  Not that I ever took bromeline.  It was too expensive after buying arnica and enough lemons to start an orchard.  But it was on the recomended list.  I'd just make sure that any supplements you intend on taking are not contraindicated with your radiation and any hormone decreasing meds they may have you on (or any other meds for that matter).  Hope your pain levels are decreasing as of late and that you are well on the way to recovery.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Bromeline is supposed to help with post op swelling as well.  Not that I ever took bromeline.  It was too expensive after buying arnica and enough lemons to start an orchard.  But it was on the recomended list.  I'd just make sure that any supplements you intend on taking are not contraindicated with your radiation and any hormone decreasing meds they may have you on (or any other meds for that matter).  Hope your pain levels are decreasing as of late and that you are well on the way to recovery.



There is no chance of an anti-adrogen being used as TCa is not a testosterone fed/drivien cancer. Radiation/chemo depends on the outcome of his tests. Perhaps it's a a stage one, non-agressive cell...we'll hope for that:>) A good number of those require just watchful-waiting. 

He should check with his team though. We did before beginning any supplements. Part of my husband's team included our family Physician, a naturalpath M.D.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey everyone thanks for all the help.  I'm still taking the ibuprofen and vicodin but the swelling really hasn't went down all that much and still painful.  Also I've been having alot of pain in my incision and its hard to the touch all the way across it.  Never had surgery so don't know if that's to be expected or not.  I have a appointment with my specialist again on tuesday to go over all my tests.  I've just been trying to relax and not worry about things like bills and such but i'm waiting on the surgery bill from the hospital lol.  Hope you are all having a wonderful labor day weekend.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 7, 2010)

well im off to see my specialist.  Hope everyone had a great labor day weekend and wish me luck lol


----------



## MTEMTB (Sep 7, 2010)

Good luck. Got my fingers crossed for you that they got it all in one shot.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 7, 2010)

Ok so I just got back from my appointment and it didn't go as I wanted lol.  My pathology report came back that the tumor was cancerous.  Also when they did my CT scan they found a lump on my left kidney which they think may just be a cyst *sp* but I had to do a renal ultrasound today for that.  They also found that one of my lymph nods is enlarged which can be due to the cancer but can also be bc of my surgery.  I have to go see a oncologist on friday to see if I will have to go through chemo or radiation and also to see if I have to have surgery to remove the lymph nod.  Also he wants me to be off work for another 2 weeks because im not healing as fast as he would like and that really sucks.  I am going to do some research to find out if there's any help I can get with the medical expenses since I don't have any insurance.  So that is all I know for now and wish it could of went better but such is life right.  All I know is that im not going to allow this to interfere with my ems career or me getting my paramedic degree.  I really do appreciate all the well wishes and replies from everyone here.  EMS is one family that I am proud to belong to.


----------



## kermit (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about all this Travis. I was just taking a break from studying for my EMT-B class tonight,and logged on only to see your situation. We will be keeping you in our prayers. I would love to have some great words of wisdom or comfort but to be honest, I cant even imagine what that would be like.Sounds like you are a well adjusted, motivated person who will bounce back from this with a real experience to share. Oh by the way thanks for talking me into going to the CC for the EMT-B.  I see that the online class and boot camp might have not been for me. I'm enjoying it too much for it to be over in two weeks anyway!  Please Keep us posted.I will be checking nightly now to see how it goes. HANG IN THERE!!


----------



## yummymummy (Sep 7, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear that it was cancerous EmtTravis,
but lets just take one step at a time, the lump on your kidney may just be a cyst which i doubt they will do anything for unless it is causing problems and the lymph node may not be what you are thinking at the moment.
You sound very positive and that i have to admire in you, please keep it up and dont loose heart, there are a lot of people here on this site following you and keeping hope for you too.
If you have to have chemo or radio you will get thru that too, you are a fighter,this will not beat you.


----------



## firetender (Sep 7, 2010)

*EMTTravis, you are resilient!*

You've given us a pretty good sketch of who you are. In earlier posts you established yourself as someone willing to ask others for help, able to seriously consider input and then ultimately make decisions that are solid both for you and your patients. That's a great starting place and I have no doubt that these characteristics, and your Husky, will pull you through.

DO NOT SHY AWAY FROM GETTING A SECOND OPINION. Remember, it's the "practice" of medicine and you are not a mannequin. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you Brother. I'm here for you if you want to PM.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 7, 2010)

If your state has a work force commission check with them.  Sometimes they fund procedures that allow you to return to being a productive citizen.  Don't be shy about checking into medicaid, social security disability, check with churches, the red cross, and even consider setting up an account at a bank for donations and post your basic information and maybe some good hearted person will help.  Also talk with the hospital billing manager they may know some local or even national organizations that might help.  

Hope you a speedy recovery.


----------



## angels.girl84 (Sep 7, 2010)

medic417 said:


> If your state has a work force commission check with them.  Sometimes they fund procedures that allow you to return to being a productive citizen.  Don't be shy about checking into medicaid, social security disability, check with churches, the red cross, and even consider setting up an account at a bank for donations and post your basic information and maybe some good hearted person will help.  Also talk with the hospital billing manager they may know some local or even national organizations that might help.
> 
> Hope you a speedy recovery.



You should be eligible for short term disability for now & check into medicaid they are there to help you


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 7, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> You should be eligible for short term disability for now & check into medicaid they are there to help you



Yea I was told that today.  I remember my mom getting short term disability when she was terminal but wasn't sure if I would be able to get anything.  Believe me im not one to take from others but I just don't see how I can pay all these Dr bills and surgery and everything myself.  I've been working for 15 years so I am just thinking that what i'll get help with is some of what i've paid into.  I just want this to be done and over with.  I know i'll survive but the process of everything sucks lol.


----------



## kermit (Sep 9, 2010)

I know that pretty much everyone is strapped right now with this economy......But if you were to post an address or a account to wire money too,I'm sure all of us could do without a couple big macs, and send a few bucks ,It would add up. If I'm willing to do it I'm sure there's 20 more at least. 
Its people like you Travis, who through reading post and talking to about this profession that compelled me to get into EMS. I have missed being part of a TEAM since I got out of the Army.EMS,to me feels more like family so post us an address and let us show ya that WE GOT UR BACK:usa:


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 9, 2010)

kermit said:


> I know that pretty much everyone is strapped right now with this economy......But if you were to post an address or a account to wire money too,I'm sure all of us could do without a couple big macs, and send a few bucks ,It would add up. If I'm willing to do it I'm sure there's 20 more at least.
> Its people like you Travis, who through reading post and talking to about this profession that compelled me to get into EMS. I have missed being part of a TEAM since I got out of the Army.EMS,to me feels more like family so post us an address and let us show ya that WE GOT UR BACK:usa:



Kermit,  I'm really glad you decided to go to a CC instead of the online way.  You will get to learn more and depending on your instructor get to experience more in the class room setting.  I haven"t been in EMS for long but I have grown to love the work and most of the people in EMS.  There are so many people willing to help out with their knowledge and lend a helping hand when its needed or just some advice.  There are a few on this site that I have come to admire and one day hope to be like.  I know alot of people even people in EMS just see this as a job but I see it as more.  We are a family of people that love helping in emergencies when most people would be to shocked to do anything.  I have been a part of a few different to me *elite* groups such as the army and I even did trucking for a while which is another great experience and group of people and I like you missed the feeling of being part of something bigger and EMS and the community on here have given that back to me.  I try and contribute what I can on here but being new to EMS that is not much.  I may not believe as much as most in god and everything but I do believe i've been blessed to be a part of the EMS family.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 11, 2010)

So I had my Oncologist appointment today.  My appointment was at 2 and they wanted me there at 1:30 to fill out some paperwork.  I didn't get taken back to a room til 2:30 and then my Oncologist didn't come see me til around 3:30.  Needless to say I was getting pretty aggravated.  So he comes in and introduces himself and says so you have testicular cancer.  I said yes sir and he said well that's all I know about you.  Turns out my Urologist's office never sent any of my records or anything to his office.  So he did a basic check up and explained a few things but that's it.  I'm not a very happy camper seeing as how I have to drive a hour and a half to see him.  I'm more than likely going to end up dropping a couple of my college classes that are actually in the class room because I wont have the money to keep going to both my classes and my dr's appointments which are both a hour and a half from where I live.  I will be putting a few things up for sale in the for sale section.  One of the thing's I'll have is a Genuine Dolce and Gabbana mens watch which I got for my birthday and only wore a handful of times.  Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Travis


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 11, 2010)

Well Travis, that sucks... but you're going to make sure that you got the cancer beat. Your health is going to have to take precedence over taking a class or two for now. That'll slow things down a little for you, but once you're CA free, you'll be able to get on with life. 

Be thankful that you were able to catch it... my mother in law passed away a few years ago from complications of Ovarian CA and didn't catch it until it was way too late.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I had my 2nd appointment with my oncologist yesterday.  He finally got my records and the pictures of my CT scan and ultrasounds.  He said the lump on my kidney is nothing to worry about.  He is worried about my lymph nods though because there is more than one that is enlarged.  He is pretty sure that I will more than likely have to do chemo which sucks.  Also one of the companies I was working for let me go.  I called them yesterday about seeing if they had scheduled me and they said that they no longer needed me.  I was still in my probation period there so they could let me go without cause and that really sucks.  So yea I'm not sure where to go from here.  Hope everyone is having a great week.


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 16, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Well I had my 2nd appointment with my oncologist yesterday.  He finally got my records and the pictures of my CT scan and ultrasounds.  He said the lump on my kidney is nothing to worry about.  He is worried about my lymph nods though because there is more than one that is enlarged.  He is pretty sure that I will more than likely have to do chemo which sucks.  Also one of the companies I was working for let me go.  I called them yesterday about seeing if they had scheduled me and they said that they no longer needed me.  I was still in my probation period there so they could let me go without cause and that really sucks.  So yea I'm not sure where to go from here.  Hope everyone is having a great week.



Are you able to work? If so and you want to work, this sounds like a news worthy human interest story...company fires probie over cancer diagnosis. It's about time people expose some of the disgusting employers out there that build their businesses using medicare/medicaid dollars. Your termination is in extermely poor taste. The news would hear about it. Then head over to the SS office and apply for SSI....you may be qualified for the short term but it takes about 90 days to get through the red tape. Be well Travis.


----------



## firetender (Sep 17, 2010)

*Everything is shifting*



EmtTravis said:


> I was still in my probation period there so they could let me go without cause and that really sucks.  So yea I'm not sure where to go from here.  Hope everyone is having a great week.



You're kind of entering a new dimension, Travis. Everything in your life will be transforming. Nothing you knew to be real will remain so. Talk about "working" on the edge of life and death! Guess you're on the Front Lines now!

You came here on the edge of a new career and also a whole new set of technical and moral decisions to make. You did a wonderful job of sorting through what you were faced with, taking an appropriate amount of time to ask for others' advice, weigh what they said, and then take action. I was moved by the care you took in really examining what you were in the middle of and how you included us in your decision making process. You also used the advice that YOU felt would produce the most balanced result. You jumped off the cliff and took a few risks in the process and it moved you forward!

(Just kind of want to remind you who you are.)

So now, I'm sure you're being barraged by opinions, data, queries, tests and this' and that's, but you know what? I bet you'll make some pretty tough but good choices along the way.

One of them, I think, is about your relationship with EMS and this site. Personally, I want to hear more of your story as you go along. You have enough EMS exposure to be our teacher. On what? Don't have a clue specifically but I'm sure many of the themes you're dealing with as a patient -- how you are treated as a human being for example -- have application to us and what we do.

At the same time, I REALLY want you to focus every ounce of your energy on the task at hand -- moving toward health. Don't waste your time with us unless it inspires, moves, comforts or provides energy for the challenges.

I'll be so bold as to say we're ALL with you.

Best of good turns in the road!


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 17, 2010)

Fire could not have said it better. We really are rooting for you. Hoping this is a short run and a quick recovery for you. It's scarey but it's beatable. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey everyone.  I haven't been on in a while because i've been sick.  Been to the Dr a couple of times since I last posted on here.  Had a appointment with my oncologist today and got some not so wanted news.  The type of cancer cells that I have are very aggressive and has went to my lungs.  My blood work is showing some of my tumor markers are high also.  I have another CT scan scheduled for the 5th of next month to check some of my lymph nodes that have some tumors on them that range from 2 to 3cm's in size.  I've had blood drawn twice a week to keep an eye on my markers and they stay high.  I have been getting about 2 to 3 hours of sleep a night since this all began.  I have also racked up about 30 grand in medical bills in the past 3 and a half weeks.  The company that let me go said it was due to the fact that I was not learning the area fast enough so that was their reason for letting me go.  I have been doing some work for the other company I'm with but only about 8 hours a week which doesn't come to much.  My wife got a position at work to where she will still be making minimum wage but we can get insurance but I will be considered pre existing so m cancer will not be covered.  I truly am grateful for all the well wishes that everyone on here has shown it does mean alot.   As of right now my Dr said I can expect to go through 4 rounds of chemo starting in about a month and may be more rounds if the first 4 don't take care of it all.  I will try and keep everyone on here updated as best as I can.  Hope you are all doing great and hope your all in good health.. 

Travis


----------



## slb862 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am here for you Travis.  Please keep posting and keep us updated.  I would like to suggest starting a page on CaringBridge.  I will light a candle for you.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.  
Also if you want to contact me privately, I have another suggestion for handling your expenses.  Remember that your EMS family is behind you.

God Bless YOU and YOURS.


----------



## waydizzy (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Travis, you and your family are definitely in my thoughts.  

If you have a Paypal account, maybe you could post your e-mail address here and folks could send a few bucks your way to start chipping away at your medical expenses.  Just a thought.  Keep us posted!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 23, 2010)

waydizzy said:


> Hey Travis, you and your family are definitely in my thoughts.
> 
> If you have a Paypal account, maybe you could post your e-mail address here and folks could send a few bucks your way to start chipping away at your medical expenses.  Just a thought.  Keep us posted!



That or set up a bank account fund and let us know how to contact the bank.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Sep 23, 2010)

Hang in there Travis. I will be praying for you and your family. If you don't have a Paypal account, go online and set one up. It's easy to do. Once you do that, just let us know the email address associated with it and we can get the word out. You'd be surprised how much your fellow medics, strangers and friends alike, will pitch in to help. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry Travis. This has got to be hard. I thought the new health care bill eliminated pre existing condition clauses. Or has that not kicked in yet? Are there charities that can help?  What about medicaid? With you working so few hours I'm wondering if you qualify. I will be thinking of you. Please stay strong.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you all for your continued support.  This is a difficult time for me but I think its harder on my wife.  As we all do I have seen people that are sick and never thought that I would be one.  This is a real learning experience for me.  I seen my mom go through battle with cancer and unfortunately she lost.  I thought I had a idea of what she went through but I guess its true what they say that you never know til you experience it first hand.  One of the most difficult things about this is that I may never be able to have children.  I know that I can donate sperm and we can do invitro fertilization but it costs like $12,000 which is money that I don't see having.  I think thats one of the hardest things for my wife because neither of us have children and we were looking forward to having a family.  I have contacted social security and also my state for help but both have said it could take up to 6 months to get help if I qualify at all since I don't have any children. 

I know this experience has made me sit and think about some things in life.  I know in my heart that I can beat this it's just getting through all the treatments.  I know there are caring people in the world and the out poor of well wishes and love that I have felt from friends and family and even those on here have been a big help in me not going crazy lol.  I do not look forward to chemotherapy due to all the side effects but I know it will get me through this and so will all the love and support that I have.  

Sassafras I hope to one day be like you and say that I beat the evil that is called cancer.  

For those of you who have asked if I have a paypal it is   chas_1985@yahoo.com.  I have never been one to ask for help and do not enjoy it. Everyone here has already helped me with the kind words and prayers and thoughts that are sent my way and my families way and again it is greatly appreciated. I have always been the one that has been there for people in need which is what makes my life amazing.  If any of you ever get bored and are on yahoo hit me up for a chat.  My yahoo is gfpdfirefighter.  

Til next time,
  Your brother in EMS Travis


----------



## Sassafras (Sep 24, 2010)

Honestly Travis, I have never dealt with cancer personally, but breast cancer has affected multiple close contacts of mine.  Most have won their battle.  One did not and she remains in my heart.  But as someone who got into healthcare initially as a lactation consultant, breast cancer awareness is my big caveat, hence the ribbon as my avatar.  I do though, send you warmest wishes for a quick, and strong recovery.  

Another thought though,  SS may not be able to help you for 6 months, but there are hardship charities within each hospital and funded by our state.  Find them.  They have cancer specific charities.  I know of a 1 year old who's family would have lost EVERYTHING, house, car, everything had the charity not been there to help with his expenses.  My main concern for you right now is finances, since we all know what a toll treatment takes on our wallets.  Your determination to beat this is going to spur your body into production of what it needs to do in order to get well.  I whole heartedly believe in the power of positive thought.  Not all of it is mind over matter, but it definitely helps and I think you have the attitude that will see you through this time.  Now we just have to figure out how to pay for it all.

Good luck Travis, and lots of hugs coming your way.  Children can come later, regardless of genetics.  For now, lets just get you well.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 30, 2010)

I posted a watch in the for sale section if anyone is interested.  I may have a few more things once i figure out what i am willing to get rid of..


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 4, 2010)

going for another CT scan tomorrow and then to a new oncologist on thur to get second opinion and then back to my regular oncologist on fri.. such a fun week


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 5, 2010)

Welp off to my CT scan.  I dropped the price on my watch a lil bit to $85.  Gotta get some gas money lol.. Hope everyone is having a good week so far.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 8, 2010)

So here is an update on whats going on.  I went and seen a new med oncologist yesterday because I did not think the one I was seeing was acting fast enough.  The new one that I seen is a professor of the nurse practitioners at SIU in hematology/oncology.  When I had my first CT scan on 9/3 it showed tumors on my lymph nodes that were 1cm in size.  Had another CT scan done on tue of this week and they had grown to 2.8cm.  My new DR said that instead of the CT scans I should of been doing a PET scan which would of showed the tumors as cancerous instead of waiting to see if they would grow like my other DR was wanting to do.  So now begins the fun part of my journey.  I am scheduled for a PET scan next tue at 7am and following that appointment I have chemo education.  Wed I have a appointment with my DR to go over PET scan results and following that I have sperm banking.  Fri I go in at 7am to get a port put in for chemo.  Should be starting chemo the following Monday.  Wont know exactly which drugs will be used in my chemo til I see my DR on wed.  I will be staying in the hospital Mon-Fri for my treatments since I live so far away and cant afford the gas to go back and forth every day for 5 days or to stay in a hotel.  He said they will hydrate me for 2 hours prior to my treatment and 2 hours.  I will either be doing BEPx3 chemo which I prefer not to do if at all possible because the bleomycin can damage my lungs or I will be doing EPx4 which is a treatment cycle longer than the BEP but doesn not use bleomycin.  Hope everyone has had a great week and have some fun times planned for this weekend.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 8, 2010)

Good luck Travis. 

Keep in mind that CT scans are notoriously inaccurate in determining size and type of tumors, usually due to the speed of metabolism of the contrast solution, so two CTs showing different sized tumors may not actually indicate that they are growing at that rate. 

My grandfather just went through a round of testing to see if he has metastatic stomach cancer in his liver (he has been through two rounds of surgery and treatment for stomach cancer). CT indicated tumors, but blood tests were negative. His oncologist is going to wait to see if there are indications of growth, but he isn't going to treat regardless so we are content with that. You are young and its worth it for you to fight, so don't be content with an oncologist who wants to wait. 

Also make sure you are treating holistically. Cancer attacks the whole body, so fight back by working to keep yourself healthy in addition to attacking the cancer itself.

Again, the best of luck!


----------



## Indy (Oct 11, 2010)

Good luck Travis, you are in my prayers.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Indy and jesusfreak.  I go for my PET scan and chemo education in the morning.  Have to be at the hospital at 7am so have to get up at 5 and get ready to go.  Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 12, 2010)

Good luck Travis!  I'll be thinking of you today and good luck with the sperm banking.  I know you were concerned with starting a family later.  This sounds like a good plan for you.  Keep us posted.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks sassy.  We got home from the DR around 1 but I was tired so I took a nap.  So today the PET scan went pretty good but won't find out results until tomorrow.  My chemo education  with the nurse practitioner was pretty good also.  She went over alot of information that I had already found online but was still nice to hear.  I was given 4 prescriptions today to start getting ready for chemo.  I am trying to quit smoking and they gave me *Amitriptyline* to help me quit smoking.  Gave me *Ativan* and Prochlorperazine* for nausea and also 7 day patches of Granisetron for nausea.  And those are just for starters.  Also found out that I will be doing 4 rounds of chemo instead of 3 because one of the drugs in the 3 round one I can't use because I am a smoker and the drug causes lung damage.  Never thought I would be one of the people that carries around a med list but I am going to make one up and carry it with me.  Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've read testicular cancer is the easiest to clear up and it is less likely to mestatize.  I hope you have a speedy recovery.  You can have kids with just one testicle.  Those sperm in there will be commando one's.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

Actually it depends on the type of germ cell the cancer is.  Mine is embryonal carcinoma which is very aggresive and 90% of people with it have metastasis at time of diagnosis.  Also the chemo will kill my sperm and yes there is a chance of them working again but 2 to 3 years after my chemo is finished.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 12, 2010)

But yes it is one of the most curable just have to go through the steps of everything.


----------



## Sassafras (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, I'm hoping your banking goes well AND that your soldiers kick in a few years again.  Then you can have an entire baseball team!


----------



## medic417 (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is some good info on finding help for cancer care.

http://www.moneytalksnews.com/2010/...f3b5bc433-RSS_EMAIL_CAMPAIGN&utm_medium=email


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info medic I will check it out more in depth in a bit.  So I had my Dr apt to go over my PET scan results yesterday.  The cancer has spread more than he had thought.  It is in 3 of my lymph nodes and not just one and it is also in my lungs as suspected.  He said this will not hinder my treatment plan.  I will still be going in to get my port put in tomorrow and I will start chemo next Monday.  I will be doing 4 cycles of chemo because they cant use the BEPx3 because I am a smoker and the bleomycine will damage my lungs even more.  I am on medication now to help me quit smoking.  I asked my Dr if they were trying to kill me before I start chemo because they are taking away my cigarettes and my caffeine lol.  My sisters are getting a benefit set up to help out with some of our expenses and also my brother-in-law and some of my friends are putting together a poker run for the same day.  Hope everyone is having a great week.  Also I did my sperm banking yesterday and have to do it again tomorrow after my surgery and Monday before my chemo.


----------



## firetender (Oct 15, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Also I did my sperm banking yesterday and have to do it again tomorrow after my surgery and Monday before my chemo.


 
What else are you doing for recreation?


 (I NEVER use Smiley's!)


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 15, 2010)

firetender said:


> What else are you doing for recreation?
> 
> 
> (I NEVER use Smiley's!)



HAHA I could tell you but I'd have to kill you lol.  So home from surgery.  Neck and chest are both pretty sore at the incision sites.  They didn't give me any pain meds because they said most OTC meds should take care of the pain which is fine with me because vicodin and such don't work on me any way.  It is weird feeling the line over my clavicle.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope your recovery is going well man. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks lightsandsirens.  My sisters are setting up a benefit for me so hopefully that will help with some of my medical costs.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 15, 2010)

My 2 incision sights.. Bandages come off tomorrow.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 15, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> My 2 incision sights.. Bandages come off tomorrow.



Sucks that you need chemo, but man, those ports are so neat. If you ever get picked up by ems and need drugs, tell them to skip the iv and go straight for the port.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 15, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Sucks that you need chemo, but man, those ports are so neat. If you ever get picked up by ems and need drugs, tell them to skip the iv and go straight for the port.



OH I plan on it lol.. They gave me a bracelet to wear and also a card to carry in my wallet to say that I have a port.


----------



## firetender (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you doing anything to mobilize your psychic/spiritual immune system? No big woo-woo or Bugaboo, it's just about how you talk to yourself.

If you're interested, PM and I'll give you my phone number. If you think it might serve your recovery, I'll be more than happy to be available for talks.

Blessings, Travis

your local firetender


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 16, 2010)

I want a personal fire ceremony from Firetender...


----------



## firetender (Oct 16, 2010)

*Only if you're serious...*



jjesusfreak01 said:


> I want a personal fire ceremony from Firetender...


 
Anyone who is interested, PM me with CT as title
(Travis, you're included, of course)
I'll put together something for you. Something each of you can do individually or with others. (Give me a few days)

I'll show you a way to use fire as a tool to focus your intent; to combine your energies to simply hold a common thought; to strengthen the guidance and life-force available to Travis for his healing.

Simply defined it's all about gathering together to attain One-Mind, One-Heart. What happens from there is not up to any of us.

But it's gonna cost you.

I'm going to ask that if you are going to do this, you dedicate a good four hours to the process; with your focus, through each phase, entirely on the health and happiness of Travis.

This ain't an AED.

Sure, it's Woo-woo, but something I learned in the back of an ambulance was sometimes just doing something makes all the difference. I'm suggesting that such things as this are something.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 19, 2010)

firetender said:


> Anyone who is interested, PM me with CT as title
> (Travis, you're included, of course)
> I'll put together something for you. Something each of you can do individually or with others. (Give me a few days)
> 
> ...



Thank you very much firetender.  Just woke up a lil bit ago after my first night in hospital.  These beds arent comfortable at all.  First round of chemo went pretty good yesterday.  Only complaint that I really have right now is my incisions are itching like hell lol and I cant go out and smoke when I want to.  The gave me a nicotine patch but its not helping much.  And again thank you all for your thoughts and well wishes.. they do help


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 20, 2010)

Morning Emtlife.  Have my 3rd day of chemo today.  Didn't get much sleep lastnight.  Feeling a lil queasy this morning when I move around.  Fixen to grab a shower.  Hope everyone had a great night.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Oct 20, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Morning Emtlife.  Have my 3rd day of chemo today.  Didn't get much sleep lastnight.  Feeling a lil queasy this morning when I move around.  Fixen to grab a shower.  Hope everyone had a great night.



Find a dealer, smoke some weed...but you didn't hear it from me. If you aren't working a job right now, no one can fire you...


----------



## CAO (Oct 20, 2010)

Haven't commented on this, but I've been keeping up with it.

Thoughts and Prayers, Travis.


----------



## slb862 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Travis,  Thanks for the updates.  Wondering thou, did you get my message I sent to you?  Had to do with possibly getting help with your medical bills?  It sure helped me out when I needed it.  (11,000.00 dollars worth)  Keep positive and smile, smile, smile.  Thinking about you and your family.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 21, 2010)

So fourth day of chemo today.  The chemo is starting to get to me and make me feel icky so they have been giving me more ativan to keep it away.  So bored in this hospital room and ready to get back home to where I can atleast feel somewhat productive.. Grades are falling behind which sucks but some one my professors are being nice and letting me make up some tests and longer time on my papers.  I am going to post up a flier that my sisters made for my benefit here soon so yall can see what it looks like.. Hope everyone had a great day.

Your brother in EMS,
  Travis


----------



## MMiz (Oct 22, 2010)

Travis,

Though I haven't been reply to the thread, I have been following your progress.  You are definitely in my thoughts, and I sincerely with you all the best.  Keep us updated!


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 22, 2010)

Well its day 5 of chemo.  They just hooked me up to my etoposide and bag of fluids and gave me my ativan.  I guess I can say that my personal experiene with cancer has been more about the financial costs of everything until the nausea hits me pretty hard at night.  They are sending me home with a sancuso patch that I will wear for 7 days and then a scripts for ativan and comazine for home also.  Have another appointment with my main oncologist on monday so i  can get some sort of shot to help my bone marrow.  What gets me is that one shot to help my bone marrows is worth a couple grand it only works for like ten days.  still trying to see if i can get the medical card and the hospital where I had my testicle removed gave us a break on some of our bills.  Sorry if this just seems like ramblings i've just been kind of out of it.. 

Travis


----------



## LonghornMedic (Oct 22, 2010)

Hang in there Travis. We're all praying and hoping the best for you.


----------



## Harvey (Oct 22, 2010)

My Prayers are with you. keep your head up and stay strong bro.


----------



## firetender (Oct 23, 2010)

Don't forget to spend time with your Creator, according to your understanding.

Blessings, Travis and thank you for allowing us to be part of your life!


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 23, 2010)

So I came home lastnight from the hospital.  Ended up getting pretty sick and losing everything I had ate and drank yesterday.  Had my nausea meds in me but it didn't help for some reason.  They seem to be helping now though.  Got a call in my hospital room yesterday about one of the hospitals that I was going to go to for a shot that I have to have for 8 to 10 days after chemo that they wont give me the shot bc I have no insurance and still waiting to hear from medicaid.  So now I have to figure out how to come up with the money to pay for the shots because they are needed to help my bone marrow.  Such is life right.. Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## EmtTravis (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok so here is an update.  I have been sick this past week and in some pain due to a shot I got on monday *nuelasta* which is used to help my bone marrow.  I've been trying to concentrate on school work and keep my grades up.  One crappy thing is 2 of my finals are due the same week I go for my 3rd round of chemo.  I have to try and talk my professors into either letting me take my finals early or late.  I am feeling pretty good today and plan on getting ahead in a few of my classes so next week while im in the hospital I don't have to worry about my classes.  I want to thank everyone for the support that you all have shown.  I keep telling my wife that there are people that do care about others and I show her the posts from you all on here and she now agrees with me.  I am going to have my sister email me a copy of a flier for my benefit to show yall how it turned out and im going to take a picture of the shirts she had made for the benefit also.  If anyone ever gets bored and wants to talk to me yall can get ahold of me through text at 217-556-1791.  Hope everyone had a safe and fun Halloween weekend.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 2, 2010)

Well hair is starting to fall out.  Started last night blah.  I go back for round 2 of chemo next week Mon-Fri.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 4, 2010)

So I just took the plunge and shaved my head shaving cream and all.. didnt want it to start coming out in clumps so figured i'd take the initiative..


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 4, 2010)

My new Mr Clean look.  Pardon the chest hair I am sure it will fall out soon also.


----------



## beandip4all (Nov 5, 2010)

sending some vibes your way. 

hang in there, man... 

hug,
bean


----------



## firetender (Nov 5, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> My new Mr Clean look. Pardon the chest hair I am sure it will fall out soon also.


 
Seeing as it's the first time I've seen your mug, you just look like a regular skinhead minus the Tats!


----------



## bboynowee (Nov 5, 2010)

you'll be alright bro...keep positive!


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone.. Just got back from my Dr appointment.  They gave me a new med to take for nausea during chemo.  Supposed to be the best anti nausea med available so we will see if it works.  

P.S.  

Firetender,
  White Power White Power lol j/j.. Told my wife I may keep my head shaved for a while and she said oh no your not  as soon as you can grow it back you are lol.  Oh and also my tats are only visible on my back.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 6, 2010)

Watch, she'll end up liking it. My (twin) brother's girlfriend hated it when my brother and I cut our hair short, and eventually we decided to let it grow out, and she decided she actually liked it better really short, and now she always wants us to cut it short, well, mainly him, but she always likes to give me advice or I'll seek advice since I am girlfriend-less, heh.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 7, 2010)

Good night emtlife.  Gotta get to bed early to wake up early and head to the hospital for second round of chemo yay me.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 8, 2010)

been done with chemo for a couple of hours now and feel pretty good.. My nurses are trying to talk me out of going medic school and go to nursing school.. i laughed at em lol..


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 10, 2010)

So 3rd day of round 2 chemo today.. Didn't sleep very good lastnight due to acid reflux.  They gave me a couple tums to see if those would help and they didn't so they gave me nexium which helped for a few hours.. Now today I have to try and get a biology test done and midterm for psychology plus chemo.. Going to be a fun day let me tell you.. Hope everyone else has a great day..


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

That is awesome you are persevering through this and still keeping the schooling up. prayers for ya bro!


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks harvey.. its been tough trying to study while doing all of this but i've been keeping my grades at a c or above so far.. they just got me hooked up to my pre meds for the day


----------



## Harvey (Nov 10, 2010)

Well it seems like you are not letting this stop you from reaching your goals. 
or get in the way of important things. and thats what it takes to prevail. you got this man. pretty soon it'll be something to look back on as 1 of many obstacles we all have to hurdle.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 10, 2010)

well chemo has drained me today so im going to bed.. hope everyone had a safe day.. night


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 11, 2010)

Gah I wish the nurse would hurry up with my ativan..


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 11, 2010)

ahhh done with chemo for the day.. Ativan again please lol.. tomorrow is last day of chemo for round 2 and then only 2 more rounds to go... yay half way through


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 12, 2010)

Yay im home from round 2 of chemo.. Took them forever today to get my meds made up so was late getting home.. Just got done eating some dinner and now feel like throwing up so I took my meds and waiting for them to kick in.  Hope everyone has a safe friday night..


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 13, 2010)

So feeln a lil sick today blah.. They gave me a new script for zofran and when I went to have it filled they told me it was $2400 and i said screw that.. they said generic was $500 and i said still screw you lol.. The benefit my sisters are having for me is tomorrow and hopefully it will be a good turn out.. Again I want to thank those that have helped using paypal.. Yall are wonderful people...

Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe weekend..


----------



## slb862 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers for you.  Have you tried contacting the companies that distribute these medications?  Some have resources for those that have no insurance or trouble paying for medications.  They do help.  Also have you contacted the billing department at the place you are having your procedures done?  I know they help people in your position to write off some of these or all of your bills.  I have talked about this before and was wondering if you have checked into this.  I know it will lift alot of stress off you and your family.  Please check into this.  I know personally, it helps.


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> So feeln a lil sick today blah.. They gave me a new script for zofran and when I went to have it filled they told me it was $2400 and i said screw that.. they said generic was $500 and i said still screw you lol.. The benefit my sisters are having for me is tomorrow and hopefully it will be a good turn out.. Again I want to thank those that have helped using paypal.. Yall are wonderful people...
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful and safe weekend..



911, get zofran on board, AMA? Not sure how much it cost where you live but since we're fire medics here, it's free... But its the sad reality of what you have to do to survive...


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 14, 2010)

Good morning emtlife.  After a fitfull nights sleep due to nausea and acid reflux I decided to get up early.  I have contacted the billing dept at the hospital where I am doing treatments.  They have knocked off 20 of my bill so far.  Each one of my stays costs around 10 grand and that is just the hospital stay.  One drug company did approve me for a drug that they will send me for nausea but its for days that I am actually in chemo.  The drug is emend and this past treatment was my first one with it and I can't really say I noticed much of a difference in my level of nausea.  Right now I have no appetite and everything I eat or drink is tasteless.  I went into the hospital monday weighing 228 and left friday weighing 218.  If nothing else this chemo will get me down to my ideal goal lol.. Hope everyone has a great day.  I will hopefully have some pics up of my benefit this evening.

Take care,
   Travis


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 14, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Good morning emtlife.  After a fitfull nights sleep due to nausea and acid reflux I decided to get up early.  I have contacted the billing dept at the hospital where I am doing treatments.  They have knocked off 20 of my bill so far.  Each one of my stays costs around 10 grand and that is just the hospital stay.  One drug company did approve me for a drug that they will send me for nausea but its for days that I am actually in chemo.  The drug is emend and this past treatment was my first one with it and I can't really say I noticed much of a difference in my level of nausea.  Right now I have no appetite and everything I eat or drink is tasteless.  I went into the hospital monday weighing 228 and left friday weighing 218.  If nothing else this chemo will get me down to my ideal goal lol.. Hope everyone has a great day.  I will hopefully have some pics up of my benefit this evening.
> 
> Take care,
> Travis


Hang in there. Take it one day at a time.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 14, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Good morning emtlife.  After a fitfull nights sleep due to nausea and acid reflux I decided to get up early.  I have contacted the billing dept at the hospital where I am doing treatments.  They have knocked off 20 of my bill so far.  Each one of my stays costs around 10 grand and that is just the hospital stay.  One drug company did approve me for a drug that they will send me for nausea but its for days that I am actually in chemo.  The drug is emend and this past treatment was my first one with it and I can't really say I noticed much of a difference in my level of nausea.  Right now I have no appetite and everything I eat or drink is tasteless.  I went into the hospital monday weighing 228 and left friday weighing 218.  If nothing else this chemo will get me down to my ideal goal lol.. Hope everyone has a great day.  I will hopefully have some pics up of my benefit this evening.
> 
> Take care,
> Travis




If you are paying out of pocket for this, jump a flight to this side of the pond. The airfare is less than 1/2 the cost of yor zofran script.


----------



## exodus (Nov 14, 2010)

What about med marijuana?


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 14, 2010)

exodus said:


> What about med marijuana?



medical marijuana isn't legal in IL.  Plus I don't know how future employers would look at me using it.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 14, 2010)

Well home from my benefit.  Had a good time seeing friends and family that I have not seen in forever.  Not as many people showed as we would of liked but every little bit helps.  I was unfortunately made to get up and do karaoke blah lol.. Hope everyone had a wonderful sunday.


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello emtlife,
   Its been a lil wile since I posted on here.  As I type this im in my 3rd day of my 3rd round of chemo and boy has hit sucked.  I have been vomiting since monday because of the chemo.  My first 2 rounds I only got sick once but this round is really taking its toll on me.  Doesn't seem to matter what I eat or drink I still end up getting sick.  They still have me on emend, zofran, compazine, and ativan but for some reason I still have bad nausea and get sick.  Hoping everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving with their loved ones as I did.. 

Take care,
   Travis


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you for keeping us posted!  I hope your nausea subsides really soon.  It sounds pretty awful.  How are things going other than the chemo?


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 2, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Hello emtlife,
> Its been a lil wile since I posted on here.  As I type this im in my 3rd day of my 3rd round of chemo and boy has hit sucked.  I have been vomiting since monday because of the chemo.  My first 2 rounds I only got sick once but this round is really taking its toll on me.  Doesn't seem to matter what I eat or drink I still end up getting sick.  They still have me on emend, zofran, compazine, and ativan but for some reason I still have bad nausea and get sick.  Hoping everyone had a wonderful thanksgiving with their loved ones as I did..



Hey Travis, do you mind if I ask how many rounds of chemo they are planning for you before they stop to wait it out? I think it's important they give you a goal to look forward to. Also, know that when you get off of chemo every day is going to feel like the best day of your life, so hold on, keep your weight up as best you can (seriously, even if you needed to lose weight before, losing it because of chemo isn't what you want to do), and take every step you can think of to stay as healthy as possible through the chemo.

Good luck!


----------



## WARR (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry man! Hang in there. You'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 3, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Hey Travis, do you mind if I ask how many rounds of chemo they are planning for you before they stop to wait it out? I think it's important they give you a goal to look forward to. Also, know that when you get off of chemo every day is going to feel like the best day of your life, so hold on, keep your weight up as best you can (seriously, even if you needed to lose weight before, losing it because of chemo isn't what you want to do), and take every step you can think of to stay as healthy as possible through the chemo.
> 
> Good luck!



As of right now they are planning on 4 rounds of chemo.  Today is the last day of my 3rd round and this round has just got me down.  They are starting my chemo early today since I get to go home and i'm happy about that.  I asked my Dr yesterday if they had planned on doing any scans to see how the chemo was working but he said not til after my 4th round is done.  I'm just hoping the chemo takes care of everything.  If anyone has anyone questions i'll be glad to answer any questions.  Hope everyone had a great night.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  Keep your head up.  Your always in our thoughts.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 3, 2010)

Listen to the funny creature in the orange jumpsuit and cat in the hat hat ...

Green and phytochemicals cure cancer, but they don't want you to know that so its not out yet!


----------



## AustinNative (Dec 4, 2010)

Hang in there, brother.  I am praying for you.


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 4, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Listen to the funny creature in the orange jumpsuit and cat in the hat hat ...
> 
> Green and phytochemicals cure cancer, but they don't want you to know that so its not out yet!



How about you send me some of those yummy drugs to get rid of this lol.  So i've been home since lastnight and still can't seem to keep anything down even with the zofran, ativan,  compazine and fenagryn *sp*?  Been sipping on some gatorade but it doesnt even like to stay down.  Though about trying some crackers since I know they do help with an upset stomach when being sick.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Travis


----------



## ShannahQuilts (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been told to stay on water and soda crackers until my stomach can deal with that, then to go on to BRAT: Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, and Toast.  (Plain white toast, nothing exotic.)

I understand that Gatorade has electrolytes, but it's also pretty sugary.  Can you dilute it 50/50 with water?

I'd recommend continuing to check yourself for dehydration, and going in for an IV if you start getting dehydrated.

I'm sorry you're having such an awful time, but I'm hoping you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 6, 2010)

Try nibbeling on ginger snaps.  Ginger is known to be an antinauseant, and when I had hyperemesis when pregnant (landed in hospital multiple times) it was one of the few things I could keep down.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 6, 2010)

The gingersnaps is actually a pretty good idea. Do not discount the advice of formerly pregnant women. Often, they've figured out what they can keep down when they start feeling ill...

 Also, Gatorade, if you dilute it to where it tastes pretty weak, but still a little sweet, is absorbable as water is. You might still not be able to keep it down though, if you're unable to keep water down. Gatorade that you buy in the store is more concentrated than it should be. However, at the correct dilution, it doesn't taste all that great.


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 6, 2010)

So a little update.  I went in for my neulasta shot today and ended up being in the hospital for 5 hours.  Since I haven't been able to hold anything down I of course am becoming dehydrated.  So before they would give me my shot they wanted to pump some fluids into me and some more meds.  I told them the meds they have me on are not working but alas they still have me taking them and won't give me anything else.  I have to go back in the morning for another round of fluids and drugs by IV.  As of today I have lost a total of 20lbs since last monday.  Now don't get me wrong I needed to lose some weight but I did not want to do it this way.  So I am going to try and talk to my Dr tomorrow instead of his nurse.  I have stopped drinking the gatorade and started drinking flat sprite *yuck* and my nurse said not to drink more than 2 teaspoons at a time of anything or more than likely it will come right back up.  So until tomorrow I will leave you all with a hope your all having a wonderful night and not to busy.

Travis


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 6, 2010)

Sassafras said:


> Try nibbeling on ginger snaps.  Ginger is known to be an antinauseant, and when I had hyperemesis when pregnant (landed in hospital multiple times) it was one of the few things I could keep down.



I actually just picked up some ginger type crackers today.  Tried making ginger root tea lastnight but didn't like it so I bought some of that today as well.  I have read that ginger is great for nausea so I have wanted to try it and see.  Hope it works.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 7, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> I actually just picked up some ginger type crackers today.  Tried making ginger root tea lastnight but didn't like it so I bought some of that today as well.  I have read that ginger is great for nausea so I have wanted to try it and see.  Hope it works.



I think the stuff is nasty, but its the only thing my grandfather would use through his cancer treatment, so go for it. Also, don't let the nurses tell you how much you can eat or drink without getting sick. Find our yourself and stick to that.

PS: Talking to the doc is always a good idea. The nurses can't change your meds, and they may just be being lazy by not going to the doc to get things fixed (don't quote me on that).


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 7, 2010)

So I just got back from getting my fluids and meds for the day.  I feel pretty decent today and was finally able to eat something without getting sick.  But it turns out the place where I went to get all this done gave me the wrong bone marrow shot yesterday even though when they were giving it to me I asked if it was my *neulasta* shot and the nurse said yes.  Turns out they gave me neupogen *sp* instead.  I know its basically for the same thing but still how hard is it to look and see what the pt is supposed to be getting?  I am waiting for my Dr's office to call me back because I am going to tell them that the next time I need my neulasta shot I am not going back to that hospital since they screwed up and didn't even have the decency to tell me until I asked why I was getting another shot for bone marrow.  Well I am off to take me a nap and enjoy feeling decent for once in over a week.  Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 7, 2010)

stay strong buddy. we all have your back


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok this throwing up crap is really starting to get irritating.  Sassafras the ginger cookies didn't help and still my dr won't prescribe anything else.  I think I am going to get ahold of my primary care dr and see if he can give me something.  I feel ok but yet when I get up and move around to much like letting my dog out I end up getting sick.. Really starting to piss me off lol.. I want my food to stay in my belly.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 9, 2010)

EmtTravis said:


> Ok this throwing up crap is really starting to get irritating.  Sassafras the ginger cookies didn't help and still my dr won't prescribe anything else.  I think I am going to get ahold of my primary care dr and see if he can give me something.  I feel ok but yet when I get up and move around to much like letting my dog out I end up getting sick.. Really starting to piss me off lol.. I want my food to stay in my belly.



You can try for a Marinol script, but honestly, actual weed is likely a whole lot better for that purpose.


----------



## firetender (Dec 9, 2010)

You're in the loop now and part of the game is that you are limited in the control you have. Because you are weakened, and they seem to be not paying attention so hot, maybe you should see if you can hook up with what's called a "Patient Advocate"; someone you could turn to readily with questions who could actually get answers or action taken.

I'm basically saying is if YOU now have to be your own watchdog, then it's time to get someone to help you out. 

Them administering the wrong drug is not a good sign. You only have one job now, Travis, and that's to rally your life-force to make use of the stuff they're pumping in to you. Get help to make sure they don't make your job harder.

Blessings to you, Brother.


----------



## ClarkKent (Dec 23, 2010)

I know that I have not posted on here in a while, but EMT Travis, I have been following your story.  I hope things are starting to look up for you now and I hope you are getting better.


----------



## Sandog (Dec 23, 2010)

Travis, something you may want to discuss with your oncologist and primary doctor is participating in a clinical trial. I know this may sound unappealing as the thought of being a lab rat may be the picture you conjure up. This could not be further from the truth however. 

What is possible is a team of doctors and scientist developing innovative therapies. What is really beneficial in this is that you are afforded top quality medical care at no cost to you. 

I spent a summer interning at UCSD as a Data collection lab tech for a clinical trial and I can assure you that the quality of care was second to none. 
The first place I would start is a discussion with your doctors. From there you may want to do do your own research into clinical trials. Depending where you are at in your treatments you may still be a candidate for a trial participant. It is worth a look. Check the following link as a starting point, after talking to your doctors.
http://www.cancertrialshelp.org/trialcheck/?gclid=CP29yJu_g6YCFQkPbAodkj4PmQ

Well, just a thought and best of luck to you.


----------



## firetender (Feb 1, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Travis, something you may want to discuss with your oncologist and primary doctor is participating in a clinical trial. I know this may sound unappealing as the thought of being a lab rat may be the picture you conjure up. This could not be further from the truth however.
> 
> What is possible is a team of doctors and scientist developing innovative therapies. What is really beneficial in this is that you are afforded top quality medical care at no cost to you.
> 
> ...



 Lord I hope you're okay Travis, please check in!

I need to place this as counter-point. It's an article about one more breakthrough drug that is being shown to be a breakdown.

I would like to know the overall statistics of the rate of fatal complications that result from experimental drugs that are scrapped. NO ONE IS TALKING.

You see, the thing is, pharmaceutical companies are paid to develop and test new agents and are not penalized for failure. Many, MANY drugs/treatments/therapies are being offered to live patients with little understanding of the side-effects until, for many, it's much too late.

Double-blind studies take years to compile before accurate determinations are made, and the patients are generally kept in the dark. "We have something that may have some success with your case." is another way of saying, we don't have a clue and we're hoping you don't get too badly burned.


----------



## NREMTroe (Feb 4, 2011)

I have been following this closely as well. Travis, I hope your doing ok and get to feeling good soon. Update us when you find out anything, or if anything with you changes. We would love to hear what's going on with you. Best wishes, Luke.


----------



## CAOX3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Anyone heard from Travis?


----------



## ELCR7984 (Mar 30, 2011)

EMS brother, I hope everything is improving for you. Thoughts and prayers for your speedy recovery and your family. Hang in there, we're all here for you!


----------



## EmtTravis (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey everyone.  I know I haven't been on here in a while.  Well my last day of chemo was christmas eve.  It made for a very crappy christmas.  As of right now *and hopefully forever* free of cancer.  As I said before the last round of chemo just about did me in.  I lost 25lbs in a week and a half after round 4.  I appreciate everyones thoughts from the forum.  I've been trying and trying to find another ems job but so far no luck.  Right now I am working at a little pizza place just trying to make some type of money.  I go back to see my oncologist and get xrays at the end of the month to see if all is still well.  I took this last semester off from school because after not withdrawing from my classes while doing chemo I dropped my gpa by a full point but did pass all of my classes.  I am returning to school this summer and will start my medic classes in the fall with a few friends of mine.  I am currently fighting with medical bill collectors and collection agencies *fun let me tell you*.  I finally got insurance through my wifes employer but everything is considered pre existing so they wont pay any cancer related medical bills for atleast a year.  Its costing us $400 a month for that insurance.  Needless to say my marriage has been stressed through all of this and we argue and fight constantly which I hate and try to avoid.  I applied for and was denied both temporary disability during the time after my surgery and during chemo and also for state medical aid.  I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe out there.. I will be more active on the forum again.  Again thank you everyone for your thoughts and well wishes.  

Your friend,
  Travis


----------



## MMiz (Apr 2, 2011)

Travis,

Good to hear from you, thanks for keeping us updated.  You continue to be in my thoughts.  Keep us updated!

Take care,


----------



## firetender (Apr 2, 2011)

*You're Alive!*

...and I'm really happy to hear from you!

I know this has been a grueling time for you and the space in-between your posts was tough to bear, but it's so very good to hear you're back on track and still haven't lost interest in EMS or US!

As always, you can rely on us for support, and as an aside to the Community-at-Large I have to say I'm quite proud of how many people stood by you as best they could!

Here's wishing you well and a big Thank You for sharing with us while you were going through your changes. That's real teaching in my book!

I think you understand me when I close with...

Love the time you've been given!


----------



## CAOX3 (Apr 4, 2011)

EmtTravis said:


> As of right now *and hopefully forever* free of cancer.



Good news man. :beerchug:

Best of luck.


----------



## EmtTravis (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks everyone.. I forgot how hard it was to get into a ems job as a basic lol.  I go to sign up for my medic classes tomorrow yay


----------

